# Some compositions - Critics please



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here and I want to share you some of my first compositions and the some latest works. Please I'll be thankful with you if type your opinion about the works. Som works can you check it in Noteflight website (links below). So Please commente. All critics welcome.
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/3d3749a241d93404e261587a1bbf5741bccdebce This is my first invention. I didn't know nothing about composition in that time.
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/24cde256a4fa3b48a2d0c3c79be6d9975a27d32c Another piano invention.
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/fe397e66343448be9bad2c26dcdb2aa5b9e99162
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/cb8173cd49a96922c80e1b1b5e0cd95cd077ea1c An invention on a bach's minuet

This my most recent works
http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/b4df316c26af768ad0102e8cbc93261bf217f826 A Three part Invention





 A concert in Gm




 This is a "strange form composition" sorry for the mistakes in the video  
And this is my favorite ever, I'm very proud of this. Make me feel much things. I did use a motif of the beethoven piano sonata moonlight and worked it. So, maybe you can remember that? For me it's magic 




 Enjoy 
All critics are welcome please let me know your opinion


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it's pleasant if a little bit too conventional for my taste. You seem to have a good grasp of the conventions of baroque music, at the very least, and if this is the kind of music you want to write then I think you should definitely continue on this path.

Also, I should warn you that some people will attack your work for being too traditional.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello there,

The last video (Lento for piano) needs a motif/melody to catch the listener. It is basically a chord progression for the first whole minute, but nothing more for my ears. 

The ending high octave key could be one octave lower without knowing your piece tonality.

This is my input for your "critics" request. :tiphat:


----------

